# Been a while



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 20, 2011)

It's been a while since I posted, but I finally got some new bottles. First is an "Eno's Fruit Salt" for $2. I got this because I liked the name and the top was interesting, mainly because the seam doesn't extend through and... yeah, that was mainly it.[]






 I also got a round bottom "Ross's Belfast" for $6 in near mint, mainly for the sake of having a round bottom bottle.









 Last, I got a near mint Hayes Bros. 24 ounce bottle for $12. It's from Chicago, so I like it.[]


----------



## russo (Dec 20, 2011)

very cool, i love bottles with "odd" contents like that fruit salt


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  russo
> 
> very cool, i love bottles with "odd" contents like that fruit salt


 
 I think they still make it too. All it was was salt that tasted like fruit. [&:]


----------



## wolffbp (Dec 20, 2011)

Eno is the most global of Glaxo Smith Kline's gastrointestinal products. The fast-acting effervescent fruit salts, used as an antacid and reliever of bloatedness, was invented in the 1850s by James Crossley Eno (1827-1915). It has sales of nearly Â£30 million, with its major markets being Spain, India, Brazil, South Africa, Malaysia and Thailand. It is frequently used as a substitute for baking powder.
  Eno Tagline: "Gets to work in 6 seconds"


----------



## epackage (Dec 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Brandons Bottles
> 
> It's been a while since I posted, but I finally got some new bottles. First is an "Eno's Fruit Salt" for $2. I got this because I liked the name and the top was interesting, mainly because the seam doesn't extend through and... yeah, that was mainly it.[]


 I'll double your money and give you $4...[8D]


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 naaaaaah... I think I'll keep it. [] I like having bottles where the companies are still in bussiness, but I've never heard of the before. The contents were supposed to have a citrus flavor, too.


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 21, 2011)

Alka Seltzer has always been my go to brand for stomach woes...........but I just might have to try that Eno's[]

 Cool bottle for $2.00

 Doug


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Brandon, the whole story behind J. C. Eno and his "Fruit Salts" is an interesting one & well worth looking up.  He was quite a philanthropist as well & used his money to do a lot of good.
 One of the first bottles I dug was a "J C Eno's Effervescing Fruit Salts" - this was the early version. Thinking they were fairly common, I sold it at my stall. It took me 18 years to find another one !


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks. I read about Eno a little bit. I found some recipes that involves fruit salt of some kind. Might I ask what your first Eno's sold for?


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice pick-ups, that Eno's has an attractive profile to it. Hope you find some more collection goodies soon!


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 22, 2011)

Gosh, Brandon ~ that was around 1985 and I think I sold it for about 15 Rands (That would have been about $6 in those days!) I sold a lot of things when I began dealing which I could kick myself for now and at prices which were laughable but ... oh well!

 Here are some pictures of the early Eno's bottle and  a suspiciously similar Lamplough's bottle:


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 22, 2011)

The embossing on the Eno's :


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 22, 2011)

And the Lamplough's bottle ~ this claimed to cure sea-sickness, all sorts of fevers etc and was almost definitely a copy of the Eno's bottle. James Eno's product had quickly become famous and much sought after and as we know "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery !"


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's a selection of the lids that went on the Eno's bottles. They would have a cork sleeve around the base section so that they sealed the bottle tightly:


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 22, 2011)

This was probably one of the earlier ones:


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Plumbata. SAbottles, that's pretty amazing. Those lids must be pretty uncommon. I was wondering how the bottles were closed, too (another reason I bought it, I guess I could say). Altogether, I just though the bottle was weird and interesting in its own sort of way, and would never have thought that so much history could be involved with this weird, 3 letter name. Thanks for sharing. []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: SAbottles
> 
> Here's a selection of the lids that went on the Eno's bottles. They would have a cork sleeve around the base section so that they sealed the bottle tightly:


 

 Those are pretty cool Dale....


----------



## carobran (Dec 22, 2011)

. The contents were supposed to have a citrus flavor, too.
 [/quote] What do ya put citrus flavored salt on?[8|]


----------



## LtlBtl (Dec 22, 2011)

citrus salts save a step in tequila shots.


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, LtlBtl ~ I think putting Eno's in your tequila would have pretty amazing results ! []
 I do remember at school (back in the Dark Ages) someone pouring some Eno's into an inkwell - with pretty spectacular results ! []

 @ Brandon ~ actually the lids are very common, I have a whole boxful; the bottles are harder to get hold of.

 @ Thanks Joe.


----------

